# A7X ENTERS STUDIO WITH MIKE PORTNOY



## Icestorm (Feb 17, 2010)

*AVENGED SEVENFOLD ENTERS STUDIO WITH MIKE PORTNOY*

*http://www.avengedsevenfold.com/news/a7x-enters-studio-mike-portnoy
*

          I want our fans to know that with Jimmy in our hearts, our journey to record has officially began. Jimmy helped leave this world an amazing gift and now it's our job to make sure to deliver that gift to our fans. We asked Jimmy's all time favorite drummer Mike Portnoy to record on behalf of him. Mike said it would be an honor and without question thatâ€™s what Jim would have wanted. Its comforting to us that someone like Mike, who is undoubtedly revered as one of the best drummers in the world, held such respect and adoration for the Rev's abilities. Even though it will never be the same without our brother by our side, his essence lives in our hearts and through the music he helped create. He was a legend before any of the success or any of that bullshit and we are fucking excited to lay this down for our fans, and especially for Jimmy.



-Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## Stawks (Feb 17, 2010)

What the fuck Mike Portnoy.

What. The. Fuck.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 17, 2010)

hahahaha
what


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 17, 2010)

I think he was worried about looking like a douche, and saying "no", moreso then in respect. 

I won't rip on a dead guy, but the band, even with Portnoy, won't be better.


----------



## Aden (Feb 17, 2010)

Stawks said:


> What the fuck Mike Portnoy.
> 
> What. The. Fuck.



^ My first thought

Although the dude did die. Maybe they were friends.

\So does this mean the next A7X record will actually have something about it that's worth listening to?


----------



## Lobar (Feb 18, 2010)

Aden said:


> ^ My first thought
> 
> Although the dude did die. Maybe they were friends.
> 
> \So does this mean the next A7X record will actually have something about it that's worth listening to?



Maybe if their singer dies too :V


----------



## Gaybriel (Feb 23, 2010)

Oh, boy. A7X is going to waste money making another shitty record every Disturbed fan will love.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 23, 2010)

I listened to A Change Of Seasons

It was pretty weak

I'm sorry your mom blew up Mike but your band is lame


----------



## Stawks (Feb 25, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> I listened to A Change Of Seasons
> 
> It was pretty weak
> 
> I'm sorry your mom blew up Mike but your band is lame



I liked A Change of Seasons.

Well, I didn't like A Change of Seasons, I liked the Big Medley at the end.

But still. Portnoy was good.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 27, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Maybe if their singer dies too :V



^ This.

Music's okay, voice? *an hero*


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 27, 2010)

lol A7X.


----------



## JunoDking (Mar 2, 2010)

This is bad. 

this would be like Metallica doing an acoustic perfor...oh...nvm.


----------

